# Living in Cyprus, is it worth it?



## SeleniaOC (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello all, i am a 24 year old Cypriot , i will shortly finish my training and get a full time job and i am currently living with my boyfriend. That translates to a good job [according to Cypriot standards] and cheaper airplane tickets 

Having said that, i have been searching for other countries to move to. 
I want to live in a country with parks and green, that my kids can grow up happy and safe, with good education and lots of things to see [for the kids as well] and with good climate. Cyprus is ridiculously hot and though it is safe it is missing out on so many other things. I do have a job here though and my family is here, we are comfortable but bored out of our minds. 


I would like to hear the reasons for your move to Cyprus, what appeals to you and your thoughts on my worries. Please help out! In your opinion is it worth moving somewhere else, or is living in Cyprus and traveling a better option?

PS. we have been thinking [i and my bf] of starting our search for land, since we would like to build our house. But taking a huge loan that we will pay for the rest of our lives ties us to Cyprus, and we want to be sure we want to stay here before taking this step. Such a difficult choice!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Well SeleniaOC, the grass is not always greener on the other side!. Everybody has their reasons for moving abroad, but in general it is what you make of it yourself. Do not expect everything to be roses and honey wherever you go.
Some of the things you have to think about first is, can i actually say goodbye to all my loved ones and friends for a period of time. Do i really want to give this up. 
In my opinion, begin with these questions and if you still want to leave, research, research, research!


----------

